# PSE Mini Burner



## LINDY7443 (Dec 19, 2018)

Santa is bringing a Mini Burner to the tree.

I have had a tech set the D-Loop to the rest and installed the peep. After my son gets the peep "just" right, we will tie it in. If he needs to adjust the draw length, will this affect the D-Loop?


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

It should not. The Mini Burner has rotating modules on both cams, adding equal amounts of length at top and bottom. That keeps the D-loop in place. Draw length adjustments will likely change the peep height. I wouldn't tie it in until you have the length set.


----------

